# Racing at Ralls County Motorplex



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

HO Joe, Ole Blue, Sharky57 and a few other friends showed up today to do some racing.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Had a total of 10 racers today! We did some road course racing, oval racing, and some drag racing. We ran about 5 hours and had a great time every minute of it. 
Scott brought in a 1/24th scale model of a Rat Rod he custom built. It was really awesome.I would try to describe it, but I wouldn't do it justice. 

I think we're all going to the St. Louis show. I also spoke so highly of the Midwest Slot car show I do believe a couple of them are planning on going to the next one there. 

If anyone would be interested in coming to the Ralls County Motorplex, you're more than welcome. Let me know & I'll let you know the next time we get together. we don't really race as much as we play with the cars & tracks and have fun. No one is out for blood here. No rules. 
Take a look at the pics & if you have questions, ask away. 
--fcb


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Sorry if I broke the camera Lendell!! Had a wonderful time. 

Question: Do you have different power for the oval track than the road course? My cars ran very different on the two.

Still trying to wipe the smile from my face. The pictures are great.

Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Had a great time. It's a good thing I don't live any closer, I'd be there all the time. Can't wait 'till the next time. That first picture is a real keeper.
hojoe
ps: Don't you guys ever sleep?:wave:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Loks like Dalton is turning some fast laps on the big Oval. Sigh wish i was there....:wave:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been there, just wish you were closer!!! I'd like to try out the big oval you've since added...RM


----------

